# I think i'm hunting a net booner 190" Gross & low 170's net?



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 9, 2009)

This is the best buck i've ever hunted. I think he's going to net over 170" & gross near 190". I'll post some hard horn pics when I get him or someone else does. This is the best pic i've got to judge him by. No need to ask where he is I won't say. I do know he's still alive as of last nights trail cam pics. Just wanted to share this picture. Anyone think i'm close on scores?


----------



## ylhatch (Oct 9, 2009)

he's going to be close.good luck


----------



## jamiehunts (Oct 9, 2009)

i think he is about mid to high 170s gross netting in the low 160s those muley forks look great but kill him on the net side


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 9, 2009)

That is my dream deer


----------



## bsanders (Oct 9, 2009)

I know you said that you won't say where he is...and i don't blame you. But i have to ask, is this a Georgia deer? He is a lifetime buck. Awesome!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't care what he will or won't score. He is a HOSS !!!!! Good Luck with him..


----------



## THWACKG5 (Oct 9, 2009)

bsanders said:


> I know you said that you won't say where he is...and i don't blame you. But i have to ask, is this a Georgia deer? He is a lifetime buck. Awesome!



It has the body of a Ga deer with the relatively thin neck and orangish legs and shoulders, but the rack of a good ol Michigan buck!!! That is definitely a buck of a life time though!!!
Good luck takin him down!!


----------



## ShootSome (Oct 10, 2009)

I know where he is because he walked across the road in front of me a few days ago. Your not going to be the only one hunting him!
Good luck


----------



## ultramag (Oct 10, 2009)

He is a great buck Joe...I hope you get him


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 10, 2009)

Gotta love those Sapelo Island bucks!!!


----------



## LETMGRO (Oct 10, 2009)

1st. Let me say he's the best looking buck I've seen posted here this year, if he's a Ga. deer.  Scoring is hard without knowing his relative body size. I'd say, if his live weight is in the 180lb range, then he'll gross in high 160's. If he weighs over 225 lbs, add another 15 inches.
Best of luck killing him.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2009)

Good gosh!!!!!! Hope you get him Joe..He will net close!!!!


----------



## tdot527 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow good luck with him


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> This is the best buck i've ever hunted. I think he's going to net over 170" & gross near 190". I'll post some hard horn pics when I get him or someone else does. This is the best pic i've got to judge him by. No need to ask where he is I won't say. I do know he's still alive as of last nights trail cam pics. Just wanted to share this picture. Anyone think i'm close on scores?



So you think if you say thats a Fulton county deer every deer hunter in the state is going to drive to Atlanta and hunt?


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 11, 2009)

proside said:


> So you think if you say thats a Fulton county deer every deer hunter in the state is going to drive to Atlanta and hunt?



No but it's easier to say nothing than to answer 100 questions But the way you asked if it was Fulton was slick About to head out and chase deer but not him. I'm not going to hunt him till he starts moving in daylight hours. Good luck to everyone hunting today.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 11, 2009)

Before I head out here's a good view of his right side. His G2's have to be over 13" Come on rut


----------



## hevishot (Oct 11, 2009)

with your rep for canned hunts....does this buck happen to be in a pen?


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 11, 2009)

He should net in the 160's! Forked g2's are going to keep him out of the book, but it wouldn't matter to me. Good luck tagging him Joe, because he's a stud for sure.


----------



## j.irvin (Oct 11, 2009)

I say net around 160.  Good luck!


----------



## dvmill (Oct 11, 2009)

For a small fee I will tell were he lives. lol


----------



## proside (Oct 11, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> No but it's easier to say nothing than to answer 100 questions But the way you asked if it was Fulton was slick About to head out and chase deer but not him. I'm not going to hunt him till he starts moving in daylight hours. Good luck to everyone hunting today.



Good Luck to ya man that is a very nice deer.

I did not ask if it was fulton county, I just used that county as an example!

I hunt in Meriweather, I would not be scared to post a pic of a deer like that and think guys are going to drive from all over the state looking for him.

It was just funny hearing you say I am not going to tell you where the pic was taken.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 11, 2009)

proside said:


> Good Luck to ya man that is a very nice deer.
> 
> I did not ask if it was fulton county, I just used that county as an example!
> 
> ...



People will do stupid stuff to kill a deer like that, others on here have had problems when to much info is disclosed. I guy who had permission to hunt a metro area lost his spot when someone offered big $$$'s to lease it. 
Joe lose the carrot head pic, he's even more freaky looking since he got all swole up.


----------



## bucky (Oct 11, 2009)

hevishot said:


> with your rep for canned hunts....does this buck happen to be in a pen?



If he still owns the farm of of 400,I would say yes.


----------



## Silvertip (Oct 11, 2009)

THWACKG5 said:


> It has the body of a Ga deer with the relatively thin neck and orangish legs and shoulders, but the rack of a good ol Michigan buck!!! That is definitely a buck of a life time though!!!
> Good luck takin him down!!


Oh boy an expert.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 11, 2009)

I gave him what I think are very generous measurements and got 176" net.  I think in reality he's 165-168.  stud of a deer.  kill him.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2009)

Killdee said:


> People will do stupid stuff to kill a deer like that, others on here have had problems when to much info is disclosed. I guy who had permission to hunt a metro area lost his spot when someone offered big $$$'s to lease it.
> Joe lose the carrot head pic, he's even more freaky looking since he got all swole up.


You aint kidding..Aint no way I'd tell were it is..Even after its dead!!!!  Big deer bring out the worst in alot of folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

hevishot said:


> with your rep for canned hunts....does this buck happen to be in a pen?


 


bucky said:


> If he still owns the farm of of 400,I would say yes.


----------



## Hunt365 (Oct 11, 2009)

ryanwhit said:


> I gave him what I think are very generous measurements and got 176" net.  I think in reality he's 165-168.  stud of a deer.  kill him.



x2


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome buck right there! Hope you kill him!


----------



## carpeonnel (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice buck.  I'd think he'd gross in the 170s


----------



## Al White (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope you get him Joe - and ignore all the haters messin with you!

Al


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 15, 2009)

Dang that's a giant!!!! I hope you nail him dude.


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 15, 2009)

According to the Pro Hunter Journal...... If you want to kill a 190 let the 170 walk.... if you want to kill a 200 let the 180 walk.... Let hi mwalk past me and he's popped.... seen thi ssame deer on my trail cam on 10/5/09 Jones Co....lol


----------



## florida boy (Oct 15, 2009)

Where is all of the GA hunters that think this is IL and start in on the 3 yr old junk and say he needs to grow one more year ?LOL   BY the way that is a fine buck for sure !


----------



## proside (Oct 16, 2009)

Al White said:


> I hope you get him Joe - and ignore all the haters messin with you!
> 
> Al



I dont see anyone hating.

I just hought it was funny, he said I am not going to tell you where the pic was taken.

He went out of his way to make that statement.

I hope he klls the deer and wish him well, I just did not realize if people knew that deer was from a certain county and or state that they could find it and go kill it!


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys break me up. If I had a deer like that on camera, no one would see him til I had my hands around the rack. You can laugh all you want but my lips would be sealed. Too many folks see all these pics and know where someone hunts here and then go and lease the property out from under the original hunter for more money. I've seen it happen so don't act like it doesn't. I can't believe he actually posted the pic. Especially if folks know where he hunts. More power to him. I hope you nail that giant dude. Oh and I see a heck of a lot more than 160's there to!!!


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 16, 2009)

As for the man in the brown suit with the tall hat........Good Luck trying to nail him .


----------



## Fluke (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Booner Killa,  that has happened to me twice in the last 3 years.  I will not tell a single person where I hunt, Especially with a deer like that walking around.  Great Buck,  Good Luck.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 16, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> You guys break me up. If I had a deer like that on camera, no one would see him til I had my hands around the rack. You can laugh all you want but my lips would be sealed. Too many folks see all these pics and know where someone hunts here and then go and lease the property out from under the original hunter for more money. I've seen it happen so don't act like it doesn't. I can't believe he actually posted the pic. Especially if folks know where he hunts. More power to him. I hope you nail that giant dude. Oh and I see a heck of a lot more than 160's there to!!!



Good view the way i see things also. None of my friends know where this property is & thats the only reason I posted his pic. Still haven't hunted him yet as he's not showing up on the food plot or trails leading to it till way after dark. But he is still showing himself. If I get him or someone I know gets him i'll post pics for you guys. Thanks for all the good luck wishes on him.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 16, 2009)

Al White said:


> I hope you get him Joe - and ignore all the haters messin with you!
> 
> Al



I will man nothing people say bothers me. Thanks for your encouragement man. I think it will be time to put some hours in on him in a few weeks either way.


----------



## proside (Oct 17, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> You guys break me up. If I had a deer like that on camera, no one would see him til I had my hands around the rack. You can laugh all you want but my lips would be sealed. Too many folks see all these pics and know where someone hunts here and then go and lease the property out from under the original hunter for more money. I've seen it happen so don't act like it doesn't. I can't believe he actually posted the pic. Especially if folks know where he hunts. More power to him. I hope you nail that giant dude. Oh and I see a heck of a lot more than 160's there to!!!



If everybody thought like that, woodys would not have a Trail Cam forum.

Good Luck protecting YOUR deer


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 17, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> You guys break me up. If I had a deer like that on camera, no one would see him til I had my hands around the rack. You can laugh all you want but my lips would be sealed. Too many folks see all these pics and know where someone hunts here and then go and lease the property out from under the original hunter for more money. I've seen it happen so don't act like it doesn't. I can't believe he actually posted the pic. Especially if folks know where he hunts. More power to him. I hope you nail that giant dude. Oh and I see a heck of a lot more than 160's there to!!!





So true, my lips are sealed from now on, I harvested 5 bucks off of my property the past 5 years, and everyone I showed knew where I killed it b/c I ran my mouth. Well, a rich fellar decided he wanted a piece and stole my land from the landowner this year.  Fortunatly, I was able to land 2 very very nice spots for this year, but I think my days of telling folks about what I see and what I have on trail cam are done. 

And if I kill one this year, no one will know where he comes from.

By the way, great deer picture, he is a sho nuff monster


----------



## Jarred (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll get back to you on what I think. I just had 3 heart attacks.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Any new pics with slick antlers?


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 18, 2009)

Come on joe you can tell me i wont tell!!! Yall need to realize the kind of deer this man has hunted before.I promise yall IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a monster, but I really want to see him with hard horns.


----------



## mountain cat (Oct 20, 2009)

joe thats a foggy bottom deer for sure! nothing wrong with shooting one out of a pen that you have rasied. if i had your money id do it to! someting about them JOES {anderson and watson}and big deer?


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 20, 2009)

DUDE!!    BIG OLE PIG!!


----------



## Edwards (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck getting him Joe.  I would definitely wait closure to rut before I started hunting.  Sounds like proside is a little jealous or has never had a big buck on camera.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet he moved in the daylight this weekend..Specially sunday and monday..You got anymore pics?


----------



## S Adams (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with him!


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 20, 2009)

Go get him Joe!!!!!


----------



## creekswamp (Oct 20, 2009)

*145*

145


----------



## Osceola Nightmare (Oct 20, 2009)

Let me know if you need someone to video the hunt!


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 20, 2009)

Osceola Nightmare said:


> Let me know if you need someone to video the hunt!



You may have the job man. Good to see ya on here man. I'll call you later this week for a nov. hunt update. Guys this is the man to talk to if your interested in killing a Osceola. I've taken serveral over the years with him on their place near Tampa. 



No new pics the last week or so guys but i'll post more when he goes down for sure.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 21, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> You guys break me up. If I had a deer like that on camera, no one would see him til I had my hands around the rack. You can laugh all you want but my lips would be sealed. Too many folks see all these pics and know where someone hunts here and then go and lease the property out from under the original hunter for more money. I've seen it happen so don't act like it doesn't. I can't believe he actually posted the pic. Especially if folks know where he hunts. More power to him. I hope you nail that giant dude. Oh and I see a heck of a lot more than 160's there to!!!



Your like me--wont see my trail cam pics till he is on the ground


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 25, 2009)

Any new pics? Did you get him?


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Nov 26, 2009)

Got a few pics last week of him with doe's but i'm tagged out so i'm hoping he makes it till next fall.


----------



## take em (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta see pics of what you tagged out on knowing he was still out there. I believe I would have to save a tag just in case. Congrats on your two bucks though. BTW I have two tags left. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 26, 2009)

take em said:


> I gotta see pics of what you tagged out on knowing he was still out there. I believe I would have to save a tag just in case. Congrats on your two bucks though. BTW I have two tags left. I'm just sayin'.



Me too man, I would love to see those. You've got a monster on your hands! If he makes it to next year he will be unbelievable! Good Luck!


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 26, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> Got a few pics last week of him with doe's but i'm tagged out so i'm hoping he makes it till next fall.



No offense intended but something like that still walking and tagged out???:


----------



## Todd E (Nov 26, 2009)

The one he has entered aint too shabby, if I must say so myself


----------



## proside (Nov 28, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> Got a few pics last week of him with doe's but i'm tagged out so i'm hoping he makes it till next fall.



You post a pic of a deer of a life time

But then you reach your buck limit way before the season is over so you cant shoot him when you do see him!

Out of curiosityop2:


Can you post the pics of the 2 bucks you killed

They must be giants to make you give up the chance of that deer in your post


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Joe. I just saw the pic, nice one


----------



## hevishot (Nov 28, 2009)

they are pen deer, right?....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 29, 2009)

proside said:


> You post a pic of a deer of a life time
> 
> But then you reach your buck limit way before the season is over so you cant shoot him when you do see him!
> 
> ...





Here is one of his that was entered on the truck buck contest.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 29, 2009)

Why yall so tore up about it? He killed 2 over 140" aint nobody in their right mind gonna let a 140 walk in GA..Thats bigger than 90% of hunters will ever kill here..No matter whats on camera..The biggun aint getting hunted anyhow apperently so hes just going to grow!!!!


----------



## trentb (Nov 29, 2009)

hevishot said:


> they are pen deer, right?....


Not if its in the truck buck... give it a rest Man.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice deer good luck getting him


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 1, 2009)

Joe Anderson said:


> This is the best buck i've ever hunted. I think he's going to net over 170" & gross near 190". I'll post some hard horn pics when I get him or someone else does. This is the best pic i've got to judge him by. No need to ask where he is I won't say. I do know he's still alive as of last nights trail cam pics. Just wanted to share this picture. Anyone think i'm close on scores?



Looks like this deer: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435754

gt40

PS: Just curious why there isn't any time & date + camera on either of the photos?????????? Seems fishy??????


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 1, 2009)

Many trail cameras don't post the time and date on the photo itself.  I've had a few that do this.

Also, this is a different buck than the other thread.  You can tell by the shape of the end of the left side main beam, as well as the right side split G2 being different.  Similar, but different.

If you knew who Joe was, then you wouldn't be surprised at the quality of deer that he hunts.


----------



## fred e (Dec 1, 2009)

*is this the same deer Whollifield posted?*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435754

If this is not the same deer it is in the same gene pool they are both nice


----------



## Lineside Fever (Dec 2, 2009)

Does this deer look similar?http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435754


----------



## Lineside Fever (Dec 2, 2009)

fred e said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435754
> 
> If this is not the same deer it is in the same gene pool they are both nice



Just noticed that too Fred E but only after I had posted behind you did I see that.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

If that was lastnight pics he should be sheded by now lol


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got back from ohio hunt guys. It was fun hunting there for the first time this year. Got after a good one i'll post pics of him on trail cam but someone hunting the same farm got him before i did. He was just massive. Here are my 2 bucks from this fall & the ohio buck enjoy.


----------



## sman (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, I got to quit hunting south GA.  There is NO way that here in Tattnall County that land would produce 2 bucks scoring in the 140's.  To many night hunters, coyotes, and to close to Florida so every inch gets hunted hard. You have had an awesome dream season regardless of not taking the buck that started this thread.  Congrats, I hope he is there for you next year.


----------



## hitman2808 (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## jasonC (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice deer man! let me know if ya need a hunting partner...lol


----------



## steph30030 (Dec 7, 2009)

Go gett'em Joe! Best of luck and wishes to ya bro!  Post some pics and a story when this mission is accomplished!


----------



## ONEALDODGE (Dec 20, 2009)

*down*



steph30030 said:


> Go gett'em Joe! Best of luck and wishes to ya bro!  Post some pics and a story when this mission is accomplished!



Mission is over!!!!!
The big deer had tremendous mass and is a true GIANT!!!!Sorry you didn't get em'


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a super deer. Please tell me it is in georgia. Tell no one and this big boy is all yours.


----------



## dylankd22 (Dec 26, 2009)

100% nocturnal


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2011)

ONEALDODGE said:


> Mission is over!!!!!
> The big deer had tremendous mass and is a true GIANT!!!!Sorry you didn't get em'



Who got him?

BTW, this thread was linked in the "Deer Hunting" subforum today, that's why it is back from the dead.


----------



## 77david77 (Dec 5, 2011)

mountain cat said:


> joe thats a foggy bottom deer for sure! nothing wrong with shooting one out of a pen that you have rasied. if i had your money id do it to! someting about them JOES {anderson and watson}and big deer?


mountain cat i think you are right!! we both know where that deer is at or from!!! (foggy bottoms) but i would still shoot it!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 6, 2011)

good luck joe tell jason i said hello


----------



## T.P. (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck Joe. Better hurry though, they's another feller huntin that deer too.


----------



## treedawg (Dec 6, 2011)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> So true, my lips are sealed from now on, I harvested 5 bucks off of my property the past 5 years, and everyone I showed knew where I killed it b/c I ran my mouth. Well, a rich fellar decided he wanted a piece and stole my land from the landowner this year.  Fortunatly, I was able to land 2 very very nice spots for this year, but I think my days of telling folks about what I see and what I have on trail cam are done.
> 
> And if I kill one this year, no one will know where he comes from.
> 
> By the way, great deer picture, he is a sho nuff monster



So evil rich people are "stealing" land from the rightful owner to kill deer off said property..???

Please explain the concept or better yet the method they have been using to accomplish seemingly impossible task since you obviously have 1st hand knowledge on the subject.

I'm not rich, but I hope to hope to cross if off my bucket list some day and I might like to "steal" property if the deer are freakishly large and I like it enough.

TD


----------



## golffreak (Dec 7, 2011)

Have ya'll notice the amount of banned members that posted in this thread?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Have ya'll notice the amount of banned members that posted in this thread?



Check the date of the posts,this thread is over 2 years old


----------



## golffreak (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Check the date of the posts,this thread is over 2 years old



Yea. I noticed that.


----------



## treedawg (Dec 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Yea. I noticed that.



I also noticed it was an old thread when I replied and I still want to know how evil rich people are "stealing land" from the rightful owners. 

This info could very well be priceless info when I become an evil rich person

TD


----------



## Killdee (Dec 7, 2011)

What in the world do you have to do to get banned on here, sure seems to happen to a bunch of folks.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Have ya'll notice the amount of banned members that posted in this thread?



I sure did!  WOW! Makes it a little easier to bite my tongue sometimes!

Funny thing though, Lots of Threads that are over a year old have the same theme


----------



## bobby07 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think you're hunting a ghost. He looked like that in 2009


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Have ya'll notice the amount of banned members that posted in this thread?



I only counted 5 banned people, some of them just posted several times.


----------



## rance56 (Dec 7, 2011)

treedawg said:


> I also noticed it was an old thread when I replied and I still want to know how evil rich people are "stealing land" from the rightful owners.
> 
> This info could very well be priceless info when I become an evil rich person
> 
> TD




surely u have better reading comprehension than this. someone went and outbid him on the lease he was on.


----------



## Curly (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe your neighbor hunts


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Dec 14, 2011)

179 1/4


----------



## treedawg (Dec 14, 2011)

rance56 said:


> surely u have better reading comprehension than this. someone went and outbid him on the lease he was on.



I'm a lowly pawn broker so my reading comprehension might not be up to par compared to the average high school drop out however this is what he said and I quote 

"Well, a rich fellar decided he wanted a piece and stole my land from the landowner this year."

It looks like this yet to be identified evil rich fellar stole the land from the rightful landowner.

TD


----------



## rance56 (Dec 15, 2011)

treedawg said:


> I'm a lowly pawn broker so my reading comprehension might not be up to par compared to the average high school drop out however this is what he said and I quote
> 
> "Well, a rich fellar decided he wanted a piece and stole my land from the landowner this year."
> 
> ...



one more time, he is saying the land he leased was "stolen" from him, by some rich guy going to the landowner and leasing it out from him. its not that hard to understand


----------

